# My Frankenstein started



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Got the Chiller exclusive glow version -- and am really liking this kit. I'll build the glow figure as is, and leave it 100% glow (no paint) -- but am making some modifications for the non-glow figure and base. 

To start with, I'm reworking the head. Pics show the work so far. Will post more as I make progress. The major thing is to add a little to the upper bridge of the nose to change the angle, and then build up the brow. Though I didn't stop there....

Original head:








Resculpt started:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

PLEASE tell me this will be made available to the rest of us FrankenFans...


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

DinoMike said:


> PLEASE tell me this will be made available to the rest of us FrankenFans...


Sorry, DinoMike. Due to the current state of the garage kit biz, this is just going to be my own build-up.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

wish I had your talent.....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Dont know about you,but I'm going to cut about 1/2 inch off those legs.guy is way too tall.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks great so far Terry...and if you have to break out the putty to fill the seam in the head anyway...why not try to correct a few things while your at it...right?

Keep us posted and thanks for sharing the pics!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you want to try to reshape the kit parts, pick up one of the glow Chiller specials. Its the same price as the regular kit but with two complete figures... that way if you fudge it up you have extra parts!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried to reposition the feet so that they nore closley resemble the box picture? I would think it would be an easy fix.
What type of putty do ypu use Terry? I use Squadrom White putty for seams, will this work for re-sculpting?
Thanks!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I plan to do that,and thin the door and paint it in Black and White as in the photo.The fingers on the hand also need to be repositioned.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

louspal said:


> Has anyone tried to reposition the feet so that they nore closley resemble the box picture? I would think it would be an easy fix.
> What type of putty do ypu use Terry? I use Squadrom White putty for seams, will this work for re-sculpting?
> Thanks!


Louspal,
You'd be better off using something like AVES Apoxie Sculpt. It doesn't shrink as much as Squadron...I've used AVES with GREAT results!

MMM


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice...I'd been thinking about doing the same B&W painted to match the photo.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm using Aves. Yes, a half inch off the bottom of the legs will work wonders -- but the arms are just a smidge too long as well. The sleeves are right -- there's just too much arm sticking out of 'em -- I've shaved a quarter inch off them, and the proportions now look much better. Adjusting the position of the feet is no biggie. The fingers can be repositioned a bit with just a little heat and some careful pressure. the photo of Karloff on the instruction sheet is just about the same scale as the kit -- great for comparing and adjusting. The door as constructed seems too complicated to thin down -- but I am cutting away a bit of the floor. There's just too much base here for my tastes (and shelf space). Pictures eventually....


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work as always Terry! :thumbsup: I'm thinking about making something to put in the empty space to the left of the door. The photo shows a large trunk but maybe some kinda electrical lab gizmo instead. Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are many good putties that will work for sculpting and repositioning. Aves, Procrete, Milliput, Tamiya Epoxy Putty and even most hardware store A+B plumbers putty sticks


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Scary Terry said:


> Sorry, DinoMike. Due to the current state of the garage kit biz, this is just going to be my own build-up.


 Oh well, doesn't hurt to ask.  Great looking resculpt!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking Good Terry :thumbsup: Please post more pictures...
I'm doing a little resculpting myself and making the forehead higher
covering the forehead hair which I'll paint in after...
Fun Times Man :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Pics of the work so far. Did all the changes mentioned previously -- also added some texture to the base with Aves and modeling paste. A little clean-up and it'll be ready for priming and painting. (Some parts just placed on the base -- not all glued yet.)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Impressive....


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow nice work. He sure doesn't look like Odo from Star Trek now!

Like what has been done to the base as well. .. much more focus on the figure.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work,
Thanks for posting the pics.

Dave


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Your changes really look good. I'm interested to see how it looks once it's painted. Should be very cool!! I really like the rework on the base.:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Terry,
So you said you shortened his arms and legs just a bit? I think it makes a HUGE difference. He now seems more in proportion...

Also, I agree with what you did on the base by making it smaller...it adds to the overall look of the kit and makes the eye focus more on Frank...

Nice job so far!

MMM


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! Love the re-do of the head! Looks great! The base also looks much better! Kudos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Ghosts (Nov 14, 2008)

*The angling of the boots ABSOLUTELY MAKES the pose superior.*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone looked to see if the door needs a latch mechanism? I mean, there's a handle and a keyhole, but no latch.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Man, I've got to get one of these! 
Looking fantastic:thumbsup: Can't wait to see him painted up!

A.U.



MonsterModelMan said:


> Louspal,
> You'd be better off using something like AVES Apoxie Sculpt. It doesn't shrink as much as Squadron...I've used AVES with GREAT results!
> 
> MMM


MMM,
I've been wanting to try this Aves I've read so much about but can't seem to find a place to purchase it. Any online places that you know of?????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes one of the builds on here addressed the lack of a bolt to the door...


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Just order it from the company's website.

http://www.avesstudio.com/Products/Apoxie_Sculpt/apoxie_sculpt.html


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Just order it from the company's website.
> 
> http://www.avesstudio.com/Products/Apoxie_Sculpt/apoxie_sculpt.html


Many Thanks!

Guess I mis-read the site. Didn't think they sold direct to the consumer, only to distributors. I'll definately get some ordered.

A.U.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I bought from them a few years ago, and I think the easiest way to order is by phone, but they give you four options here on this link :

http://www.avesstudio.com/Order_Now/order_now.html


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Starship Modeler also carries Aves...

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/newshop/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=75

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

*Update -- painted pics*

Done!




































Comparison of out of box glow figure (I didn't even fix the hand position -- what the heck -- he's not going on the base...) with my altered Frankie:










More (and bigger) pics here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/scaryterry/sets/72157622820789196/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats very very good work. The changes to the legs/feet really make the figure look more realistic and less like a cigar store wooden indian.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic! All of your mods have taken an already great kit to the next level and beyond! Exellent sir!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone addressed that rather large gap between the shoe halves? They look like they're supposed to be there, the way they're molded, but I doubt the real boots Karloff wore had them.

Has everyone just filled these with putty and moved on?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome work Terry! Simply AWESOME!!!
Love the comparison pics as well....this turned out really GREAT!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing those pics!

MMM


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks Great!!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. The improvement seen in the side by side is astounding!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

nailed it!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. I didn't have time to post about the painting other than showing the pics, so if you don't mind, I'll make a few comments now. 

Before painting, I added a little grit to the wall and floor with acrylic modeling paste. I then hit everything with a coat of gray primer -- and when that was done, with a coat of flat black from the spray can. Using black as a base made the paint job incredibly simple and fast. 

I drybrushed the wall with various shades of gray, trying to match the look of the source photograph. For the floor, I wanted to treat it like old worn, weathered wood, so I did a light gray with hints of browns mixed in -- drybrushed again. I wanted to make sure I avoided the new polished wood floor look I'd seen on some build ups -- just didn't look right to me. The door was drybrushed in dark browns. Metal parts drybrushed w/ a metallic brass paint. One could do a _lot_ of modifications to that door -- but I just decided to paint it as is -- the figure is really my focus.

For the figure, I punched up the spray can black with some brushed on mars black acrylic -- then lightly drybrushed a little gray on the boots and suit (it's much darker looking in person -- the pics make it seem more gray than it is). For the skin tones, I took my lead from the color home movie footage from "Son of..." -- but mostly from the Rolf Armstrong portrait of Boris from "Bride of..." The pic (and discussions of it) reveals the make up as a light aquamarine -- with a hint -- _just a hint_ -- of green. You can't see it in the pics, but I did a very light reddish wash over that to bring out some details (using a wash of a complimentary color always does interesting things to a skin tone). Details of hair and nails knocked in w/ mars black and a smaller brush.

Name plate was also hit with a coat of black. I painted the raised letters w/ a white basecoat -- then yellow -- then a mid-range orange followed by red on the upper part of the letters.

Painting went VERY quick on this.

As for the boots -- it seemed to me that seam down the middle is meant to be there.....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The seams in the boots are indeed suppose to be there.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely AMAZING!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

NTRPRZ said:


> Has anyone addressed that rather large gap between the shoe halves? They look like they're supposed to be there, the way they're molded, but I doubt the real boots Karloff wore had them.
> 
> Has everyone just filled these with putty and moved on?





falcondesigns said:


> The seams in the boots are indeed suppose to be there.


Yes, the seams are supposed to be there, though perhaps not quite as pronounced as they are sculpted on the kit:










Also, the top of the boots (the area that encloses the feet, that is, not the tops of the legs) are a bit flatter than they're sculpted on the kit. (The above photos were taken from publicity photos for the 1931 film; different boots were used for each of the Karloff _Frankenstein_ films.)

IMO Scary Terry's deceptively "simple" modifications have gone a _long_ way towards improving the overall look of the kit and making the Monster's proportions not only more realistic but a much closer match to the iconic photo that was the basis/inspiration for this kit.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Terry, when you shortened the legs, did you remove some from the bottom of the pants? Or did you take out a section higher on the legs, leaving the pants "cuffs" intact.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Agree with posted comments - the alterations did much to improve the kit. Nice job Terry!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your techniques.
Love your built-up.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

otto said:


> Terry, when you shortened the legs, did you remove some from the bottom of the pants? Or did you take out a section higher on the legs, leaving the pants "cuffs" intact.


I cut off the bottom of the pants. Did a little resculpting with Aves to make them match up with the boots better....


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks to all for the kind comments!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent job Terry! One of the best build ups I've seen so far.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Does anyone have an idea what font is used in the nameplate? I may be nuts, but technically the nameplate should read "Frankenstein's Monster." I might do something about that (but then again probably may not!!)

Jeff


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

If the nameplate is meant to represent the _character_, then. technically, you're right -- but it's a scene from the _movie_ -- and the movie's title _is_ _*Frankenstein*_....


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you, Terry,
That's exactly what I had in mind to say.

Dave


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Terry - Great job!!! Thanks for sharing your Mods. Otto - I cut mine off just below the knee - Then about a little over a half inch up. I think it puts the top of the boot (or boards) that were used in the correct place. I also cut the coat sleeve ends a little over a quarter of an inch. To me - It seams to place his elbows about were they belong - And the level of the hands to the bottom of the coat, too. I'll be posting pictures Saturday - My day off. I plan on doing brain surgery; with a hair cut. 

I've spent most of my time working on the boots (Thanks Zombie for sharing photo's) - Trying to make them look as close as to the movie. The fingers as well. 

I like what Terry did with the base - I'm looking at making changes as well to that (Thanks Terry for the idea).

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Scary Terry said:


> If the nameplate is meant to represent the _character_, then. technically, you're right -- but it's a scene from the _movie_ -- and the movie's title _is_ _*Frankentein*_....


 Terry
Good point -- and one I hadn't considered.

Jeff


----------

